# Cheese sauce



## Mark Parrott (Feb 16, 2016)

Any ideas for a thick cheese sauce? Having cauliflower cheese tonight but don't want to use flour and don't have any cream.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 16, 2016)

Thick cream which you let simmer - add grated cheese and stir over the heat until the cheese has melted. Season to taste. 

If the sauce is still not thick enough you can use arrowroot to thicken. Less carbs than flour or cornflour.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 16, 2016)

Not dead useful right now but buckwheat flour is useful for such occasions it strictly speaking has the same carb content as normal flour but is slower release (it's a seed not wheat and less processed). I use that for white sauce and it behaves very well.  The other option is cauli, so takes some boiled or steamed cauli and whizz in a blender with a bit of milk and cheese.  Hey presto thickened cheese sauce, brocolli works too, but makes it green!  I make cheese sauce with cauli for all sorts of things there's a bit of trial and error though to get the right consistency.  I have cooked grated cauli in the freezer for such occasions.  You can also use canellini beans but the skins are a bit ick if you don't blitz it good and proper.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for those. As we are out of cream, might try the cauli thickening idea. We do have Rye flour but wife doesn't think that would work.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Any ideas for a thick cheese sauce? Having cauliflower cheese tonight but don't want to use flour and don't have any cream.


Two options, if you have them. You could use Philedelphia cream cheese, with cheddar added it 
makes a really nice rich creamy sauce. Or, milk and cornflour, not so much milk but loads of cheese, the amount would vary depending on how much sauce you're making.


----------

